# Lost: 1 Carlile Oar @ Twin Rivers Park, Glenwood Sunday 5/7



## Shawn M (May 16, 2006)

My buddy forgot his spare at the takeout. It has a blue shaft and black blade. 
Please call 970 547-4644 or email me at [email protected] if you found it, and I will help get it back to him.

As always good river karma, and a reward for its return.

Thanks!


----------

